# I feel pretty, Oh so pretty



## TwistedKat

...I feel pretty and witty and bright! And I pity Any girl who isn't me tonight. :fireworks:


----------



## toth boer goats

Those are super cute pictures, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## TwistedKat

Thanks! I need to learn to make videos rofl! :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## milk and honey

What smiles!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I love the second to last one!! :ROFL:


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Sweet little girls! They look like they feel charming oh so charming. It's alarming how charming they must feel. And so pretty that I hardly can believe they're real


----------



## NoahEm

Hahaha so cute. And thanks I needed a good chuckle. Love the looks on their faces.


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Love the pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MsScamp

OMG, those pictures are priceless! I still think Willow needs to come live with me, though!  ;-) :dance: :lol:


----------



## nchen7

sooo cute! the 2nd last one looks like she's saying "do as I say or ELSE!"


----------



## TwistedKat

Hehe, I should clear up that 3 of them are boys... hehe

GoatCrazy, Willow is a beauty and she's so sassy and cute. I just love her to death, couldn't part with her.


----------



## MsScamp

I kinda thought that would be the case. Can't blame a girl for trying! :laugh:


----------



## Frosty

Nice pictures what nice expressions on their faces. I have a willow also. Thanks for bringing a smile to my face.


----------



## TwistedKat

Huckleberry doesn't like it when the chickens lay eggs on his perch. :crazy: 

Okay now, don't get me started... taking pictures of my goats is a real disease and ya'll are just encouraging it! LOL:slapfloor::slapfloor: (sure, I'd do it anyway but...)


----------



## Trickyroo

I love these pictures !! So funny , lolol. 
I love the third to last one best , she is adorable  They all are !
Thanks for sharing and definitely post more !!!


----------



## Karen

What a great set of goatie grins!  Love Chewy and Shane's ones - they all look like such characters!


----------



## MsScamp

TwistedKat said:


> Okay now, don't get me started... taking pictures of my goats is a real disease and ya'll are just encouraging it!


Yes, but it is a disease that provides so much enjoyment for the rest of us! Personally, although I enjoy pictures of all of your goats, I especially have no problem with pictures of Willow - she is beautiful and a very nice doe!


----------



## TwistedKat

Willow is a pretty little girl, I should make a calendar with her pics.


----------



## HorsePrerace

These are great! Go girl!


----------



## rachelseden

What attitude! Love it!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I love the pictures!!! POST MORE, POST MORE! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## TwistedKat

It's been a while since I've posted so here are some fresh funnies!:laugh:


----------



## Goats Rock

Great pictures! Nice goats, too!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I love the pictures, especially the last one. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatfarmer4891

Very cute!


----------



## MsScamp

Oh wow - that is a lot of snow! Your girls don't look a bit impressed, either! :laugh: How many times did you have to refill your wood shed?


----------



## PumpkinandCookie

You go girls! Believe in yourselves, cuz we are proud to be goats!


----------



## TwistedKat

I love my cuties!!! Oh, and that's next years wood!


----------



## alikat72

They are all so cute.


----------



## Pixie13

Beautiful little goat family! I love the chocolate ones:-D


----------



## russellp

Omg, those goats rearing up are the chubbiest butterballs I have ever seen. Do they drink molasses and eat brown sugar, lol. Just joking, they are beautiful. I just hope my girls never see these pics, there will be some sort of union grievance filed. I have a pure Kiko doe, 1 pure Boer doe, a pure Saanen herd sire, and a 100% NZ Kiko future sire. The others are all hybrid. Some Spanish, Nubian, Alpine, and Kiko crosses, 31 in all. I guess all the Saanen influence make my herd always seem slim.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dnchck

Simply Adorable!


----------



## TwistedKat

They are pretty darn fat! :slapfloor: Mostly the wethers, I think they tend to be chubby. I don't give them any extras, they get free choice hay and browse - it is the PNW, tho, unlimited browse. 

I have to add, that since they shed their winter coat the don't look quite so fat, just moderately fat! LOL


----------



## HorsePrerace

I love these pics thx for sharing!


----------



## oakshirefarms

Great photos! Many chuckles to be found here.


----------



## SlapHappy

Yes they are pretty


----------



## PumpkinandCookie

Mommy made this video of us looking in the mirror and the music is the song, "I Feel Pretty!" ~ Pumpkin and Cookie


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Such a cute movie Pumpkin and Cookie! Pumpkin, are you buy any chance for sale? You are such a sweet and cute little doe!


----------



## ThreeHavens

PumpkinandCookie said:


> Mommy made this video of us looking in the mirror and the music is the song, "I Feel Pretty!" ~ Pumpkin and Cookie


Hey, I follow your facebook! I'm "Patti D. and Company"; Patti's baby picture is my avatar, haha!


----------



## PumpkinandCookie

No, we are not for sale. Mommy and Daddy are keeping us!!


----------



## PumpkinandCookie

Hi Patti D! Great to see you here!


----------

